# Drove two weeks, stopped. TNC insurance in Long Island, NY (NYC Suburbs)



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello dear friends, this is my first post.

I called it quits yesterday after only two weeks of driving. I did some in depth research about the insurance situation here. My fault for not doing said research prior to beginning. My conclusion and opinion: If you don't have commercial insurance or ridesharing is not a good idea for you in this area. I assume many of you drive part time for extra money or to pay for college or whatever. But know that you are putting yourself at great financial risk if you currently drive for Uber in this area. In the beginning I figured that during Phase 1 I would find somewhere safe to park and shut down my engine to minimize my risk exposure. But Phase 2 coverage is not good either and even phase 3...Imagine having to fight with James River to repair your brand new or semi-new vehicle that is also your only means of transportation here on the Island without having backup insurance...
You don't only have your own vehicle to worry about but what if you accidentally cause harm to someone else's health or property and you do not have adequate insurance or the means to properly compensate them?
You are bearing all the risks here while the rideshare companies are getting paid. For the time being it is not wise to drive here on Long Island. Once an insurance product that we can purchase comes out, then it may be a good part time job depending on the insurance cost.
You do have the option to purchase commercial insurance but consider all the expenses and implications of doing that...At least in my area (North Nassau County) this would not be a good investment, not even for full time work.
I really do think this is negligence on the part of UBER and LYFT. These information should be prominently displayed during the application process and they should make sure that drivers understand the risk that they are taking. I consider myself more informed than the average person. Very often friends, family, coworkers and even my boss at my full time employment will ask me for help with buying insurance or filing a claim, and even then it was a little difficult for me to find information about this situation.
Please leave comments if you agree or disagree. And, if you have information on any insurance that we can purchase please share it with everyone. All things considered I enjoyed my two weeks of driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You got that right !

Drivers bear all the burden and suffer all the Risk
While Uber TAKES MUCH MORE THAN THEIR SHARE !

Pay the Drivers Uber.

NO MORE EXCUSES !


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

shadowjos said:


> Hello dear friends, this is my first post.
> 
> I called it quits yesterday after only two weeks of driving. I did some in depth research about the insurance situation here. My fault for not doing said research prior to beginning. My conclusion and opinion: If you don't have commercial insurance or ridesharing is not a good idea for you in this area. I assume many of you drive part time for extra money or to pay for college or whatever. But know that you are putting yourself at great financial risk if you currently drive for Uber in this area. In the beginning I figured that during Phase 1 I would find somewhere safe to park and shut down my engine to minimize my risk exposure. But Phase 2 coverage is not good either and even phase 3...Imagine having to fight with James River to repair your brand new or semi-new vehicle that is also your only means of transportation here on the Island without having backup insurance...
> You don't only have your own vehicle to worry about but what if you accidentally cause harm to someone else's health or property and you do not have adequate insurance or the means to properly compensate them?
> ...












When a meme works so much better than words...

Absolutely no Sarcasm...

It takes some people 6 months and or a car accident to discover this.

There's 2 basic ways to get proper insurance in this industry,

A. paying $350-$500 a month for proper 24/7 insurance.
B. Pay for a policy that fills in the "Swiss cheese holes" of uber's policy.


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> View attachment 162875
> 
> 
> When a meme works so much better than words...
> ...


Thanks. I called several insurance companies and not one is selling this type of coverage in NYS at this time. If you are not an NYC driver you are putting yourself and your vehicle at great risk. For me it would be a complete financial catastrophe right now to lose my one semi-new vehicle. And getting sued would be a life-altering situation. It's not worth the $150-200 dollars a week I was trying to make.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

shadowjos said:


> Thanks. I called several insurance companies and not one is selling this type of coverage in NYS at this time. If you are not an NYC driver you are putting yourself and your vehicle at great risk. For me it would be a complete financial catastrophe right now to lose my one semi-new vehicle. And getting sued would be a life-altering situation. It's not worth the $150-200 dollars a week I was trying to make.


Just for some info,

It took several years for florida to get the LEGAL framework put together to allow uber to operate, They operated in Orlando betweeb 2015 and 2017 with virtually complete noncompliance with the city insurance rules for 2 years while the state made the state wide rules for it. cough (Greyball) cough
(until July 2017 ONLY the Uber black cars with full commercial insurance where in ANY level of compliance with Orlando)

Finally in July 2017 the "ride share" policies finally started to show up.

Uber will operate in a legal grey area with these sorts of insurance holes for as long as they please.

It may take a LONG time for what your looking for to show up.


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Just for some info,
> 
> It took several years for florida to get the LEGAL framework put together to allow uber to operate, They operated in Orlando betweeb 2015 and 2017 with virtually complete noncompliance with the city insurance rules for 2 years while the state made the state wide rules for it. cough (Greyball) cough
> (until July 2017 ONLY the Uber black cars with full commercial insurance where in ANY level of compliance with Orlando)
> ...


You are correct. While the State Government in New York generally moves more quickly and efficiently with this kind of things than say Florida's or Texas' (whatever their ulterior motives may be: safety, tax revenue, regulation, the illuminati , whatever, not trying to start political debate), it may be indeed a very long time until insurance companies get approval to start selling rideshare endorsement plus until the companies themselves work out their expected profits and risks from it in NYS. For now I have discarded the idea of driving for any business and deleted the apps from my phone to avoid any accidental sign-on.


----------

